# Rendered Speculation: 2011 Audi R18 Race Livery Found on Facebook



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi may have pulled the wraps off of its 2011 Audi R18 racer weeks ago but we've only seen it thus far in exposed black carbon. Audi Sport typically doesn't reveal its new race liveries until the earliest race weekends, especially for a new car so we know that the black car we have all seen will eventually be painted and likely in the usual mix of silver, red, black, etc. 

This year the R18 won't be raced publicly before the Le Mans test week so we're guessing the final look of the new car won't appear until then. In the meantime we've encountered a few private renderings, artist speculations on just what the new car will look like in Le Mans. One of our favorites is this most recent version on Facebook.

Given last year's aggressive departure from previous factory liveries we'll refrain from guessing just how the car might compare to next year's car. Still, we figured you'd enjoy checking it out. Check out more at the unofficial Audi Sport facebook fan presence after the jump.

* Audi Sport Facebook Fan Page *


----------

